# V: Pc Hardware, PS3 Spiele.



## pucki123 (29. Dezember 2011)

*V: Pc Hardware, PS3 Spiele, alter PC in Einzelteilen*

Habe folgende Hardware anzubieten:

- AMD phenom 9950 BE
- ATI Radeon 4850 Gainward 512mb
- 4 GB DDR2 ram OCZ 800
- Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4


meinen Alten PC ohne Festplatte und Gehäuse, Teile gerne auch einzeln sofern ich für alles einen Käufer finde.

- AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
- ASUS ATI Radeon 5870
- ASrock 870 Extreme 3
- RAM Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/4G  2x2 GB 
- BeQuiet Straight Power 500W


Ps3 Spiele:

Resistance 1 (ohne Handbuch, hülle ein eck weggebrochen)
Resistance 2 Platinium
Resistance 3 UK-version Onlinecode wurde eingegeben weis nicht ob dass von bedeutung ist
Killzone 2&3 Uk-Version Platinium


Alles voll funktionsfähig, bei Intresse mache ich gerne auch Photos.
Mainboard und Prozessor gebe ich ungern getrennt her. 
Preise sollten von euch kommen. 

mfg Pucki


----------



## pucki123 (4. Januar 2012)

Neue Hardware hinzugefügt


----------



## Fiffi1984 (8. Januar 2012)

Wie lange lief dein "alter" PC denn?


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2012)

was möchtest du denn für den x4 + mobo haben?


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Januar 2012)

Wie viel erwartest du für die HD 5870?
Wie lang läuft sie denn schon und wurde sie übertaktet?


----------



## jaiby (8. Januar 2012)

für x4, MoBo und Ram ca 85€?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Prozessor 130 Euro + MB 70 Euro + RAM 20 Euro = 220 Euro Neupreis
Und dann gebraucht 85???


----------



## jaiby (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe hier keine Angaben gesehen, wie alt die Teile sind, ob Rechnung noch vorhanden, keine Preisangabe...


----------



## pucki123 (9. Januar 2012)

Mein alter PC lief genau ein Jahr Rechnung für Mainboard, RAM, Prozessor habe ich auch noch (Alternate)
Die 5870 läuft auch genau ein Jahr Amazon rechnung müsste ich nachschauen ob noch vorhanden, wurde nicht Übertaktet oder ähnliches mit ihr angestellt. 
Dass gilt auch für alle anderen Teile..

85€ für Mainboard, Ram, X4 sind schon recht wenig. 

Nichtraucherhaushalt falls dass von belangen sein sollte.. 

*
*Mainboard, Ram, X4 150€ Verhandlungsbasis müsste fair sein?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Welchen Preis hältst du für die 5870 vernünftig?


----------



## pucki123 (9. Januar 2012)

Zocker15xD: Pm?

Bei den PS3 Spielen bin ich auch an Tauschen intressiert, bevorzugt Blu-rays, Genere Horror..


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Welchen Preis hältst du für die 5870 vernünftig?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------

